# my "mouse" ...



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

The right click on my mouse is giving me problems. Is there a way to clean this mouse or do I need to buy a new one?


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

If its a mechanical "ball" mouse, you can open the retainer, take out the ball, clean out the lint, put ball back, put retainer back. It will work for while longer. If you have an optical mouse, replace it. I have one now that has been working fine for several month that cost me $2 new/shipped off ebay. http://www.ebay.com/itm/USB-1600DPI...book-MAC-S3-/200967899018?hash=item2eca9ec78a You can find more standard brands for $6 to $8. Look for surplus "Dell" or such. They are around $10 at Wally plus whatever your sales tax is. I will say I've had some new Logitech mice that didnt last all that well, they used to be better quality. The Microsoft mice are probably the best, but you pay premium price.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

John I have no idea what my mouse is (ball or optical). It has a left click button, a little roller thingy and then the right click button and a red light at its end. On the back side (side facing down on pad) there is another red light in the middle. I cannot read what is written on it. Does that tell you which one it is?


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

That red light is the Optical part of the mouse, now you know it is a Optical one.

It this mouse Corded or a cord one? If Cordless (Wireless) have you put in new batteries?

Corded mice are so inexpensive, it may have just went South on you. A new corded mouse is not that pricey anymore. 
I know I love my Cordless Logitech mouse and keyboard been good now for many many year, course I have gone through many batteries in that time. but no big deal, I love to be cordless. LOL


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thanks Arabian. So now I know I have a "corded" optical that I will simply need to replace....whenever the doctor says I can drive again....grrrrrr


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

motdaugrnds said:


> Thanks Arabian. So now I know I have a "corded" optical that I will simply need to replace....whenever the doctor says I can drive again....grrrrrr












*Amazon*

Basic 3-Button USB Wired Mouse (Black)

*Price:	$6.99* Free Shipping for Prime Members
+ $0.38 estimated tax
You Save:	$1.00 (13%)
In Stock.
Ships from and sold by Amazon.com in easy-to-open packaging. Gift-wrap available.
Smooth, precise and affordable USB-connected 3-button optical mouse
High-definition (1000 dpi) optical tracking enables responsive cursor control for precise tracking and easy text selection
The 3-button wired mouse measures 4.3" x 2.4" x 1.35" with a 4.92 foot (1.5 meter) cable
Works with Windows 2000, XP, Vista, 7 and 8 and Mac OS X


----------



## Shin (Mar 25, 2014)

When getting another mouse, I wouldn't recommend an Amazon brand one, the one I got from them wasn't much good.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

If I remember correctly, the last time I attempted to purchase something from Amazon they would NOT accept PayPal; and that is the only way I purchase on line.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

motdaugrnds said:


> If I remember correctly, the last time I attempted to purchase something from Amazon they would NOT accept PayPal; and that is the only way I purchase on line.





> Amazon and PayPal are competitors of one another which causes great inconvenience for consumers. However there is now a solution that allows you to use PayPal funds to pay on Amazon.com.* WeUsePayPal lets you to purchase an Amazon gift card using your PayPal account. Once you receive your gift card via one-day shipping, it may be redeemed immediately.*


http://www.weusepp.com/blogs/paypal-guides/14423857-paypal-amazon


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thanks Arabian. That sounds so convoluded...I can send a gift card to myself using paypal and then use the card to purchase from Amazon...ROFL (I think I'll just get a mouse from my repair man. Sounds more simple. LOL Hoping this one lasts long enough for me to drive to get it. grrrrrr)


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

I like a cordless mouse. This is the one I use.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Logitech-M3...-910-001675-/281801940928?hash=item419cb45fc0

That little USB stub receiver isn't even noticeable.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Nevada said:


> I like a cordless mouse. This is the one I use.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Logitech-M3...-910-001675-/281801940928?hash=item419cb45fc0
> 
> That little USB stub receiver isn't even noticeable.


What you showed there is what I have. Love it, that tiny USB plugin. And a Logitech one at that. Mine is M510 that is the only difference. Which is a little bigger which is better for my bad arthritic hands I wanted a full sized mouse the M310 is a little smaller but Cool never the less.


----------

